# Truly barbaric and utterly appalling....



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

I am just hearing / reading in the news about the "cull" of 100 sled dogs last Spring at a company in BC and to be honest I'm kinda tearing up as I type. I can barely find words....
I'm not going post the link to the articles as the descriptions of the cull are truly horrific - but if you want to read an article on it, google BC and sled dog cull and you'll find something for sure....just be warned....
I like all dogs but I think alot of people favour a breed, my mum has 3 huge german shepherds, my friend has 4 collies (she just called to tell me about it and was in floods of tears on the phone - part anger part sadness I'm sure), I've had a couple of Malamutes and I just adore the breed.

This atrocity in BC last year makes me ashamed to be human.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I was in tears watching this on the news last night. I live in Alberta's sled dog playground...we have two outfitters in town and several more in the area...so I see the dogs all the time. I love 'em and they seem well cared for - the staff often stop for coffee on their way up to the sled areas and you can tell the dogs adore their handlers. But you jsut never know, do you?

What REALLY ticks me off is how it came to be known: the guy that killed them applied for WCB coverage cuz of stress from the 'event'. *******. I hope he's living with nightmares for the rest of his worthless life. And the owners HAD to know something was going on...c'mon...one day you're almost out of business and have too many dogs, suddenly there's not too many dogs???!!! WTF??!!!

I agree...I am completely ashamed to be human.

EDIT: Quote from the show "The worst case of animal abuse the BC SPCA has ever seen" and I know they've seen some doozies.


----------



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

The things I wish uppon Mr. Bob Fawcett cannot be described. I only wish he'd reserved one bullet for himself. Pathetic waste of life. Grrrrr.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I saw this one in the Edmonton papers today, truly disgusting. What's even worse was nobody had a definitive answer as to why it was done, only mentioning business was down. There was no reason for this at all.....


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

hercsmom said:


> I saw this one in the Edmonton papers today, truly disgusting. What's even worse was nobody had a definitive answer as to why it was done, only mentioning business was down. There was no reason for this at all.....


Business was down IS the only reason.
With the olympics, they figured the business would pick up up, since there would be more tourists, and as a result, they would need more dogs. Once it was over, they were left with extra dogs that they don't need. It just takes a bit of reading between the lines, though I think some other papers were more informative about it.

They thought business would be booming with the olympics being there, they just didn't think about after.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm sorry, but to me that's not a good reason. Nobody could have been adopted out? Either way, this was just wrong.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I felt sick when I heard about this on the news. Yeah, the only reason seems to be an excess of dogs post-Olympics. What did they think would happen? All the tourists would fall in love with BC and stay there and go dog sledding all the time? Grrrrrrr. :evil: Just goes to show that common sense really isn't that common. Jackass.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Cull by definition:

[Kuhl]
-verb (used with object)
1.to choose; select; pick.
2.to gather the choice things or parts from.
3.to collect; gather; pluck.
-noun
4.act of culling.
5.something culled, esp. something picked out and put aside as inferior.

When you "cull" A pack of dogs, you are putting aside the ones that you find inferior or unable to cope with the work you want them for. "dog sledding" That doesn't mean you kill them if they are still healthy animals. It is illegal to kill an animal or euthanize an animal if you are not a vet or if you lack the necessary qualifications to do so. It is illegal because an animal could still be fine to live in a different environment as a companion animal or for a different work area. A vet has to see the animal to ensure that it cannot be helped to live in a happy healthy way, only if it doesn't pass those requirements is it able to be put to sleep. NONE of these animals had ANYTHING wrong with them. They didn't need to be culled they just didn't have work to keep all of the occupied, and couldn't find enough homes for them. This was not a culling, this was animal slaughter.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

This has been on my mind all day - I just cannot get my head around the absolute atrocity of it all...I couldn't even fully read the entire article..(somewhat like another thread on here where there is a poor hedgie swimming and people just leave him - I cannot and have not seen the video...it would never leave my mind) Geez, I'm wiping away tears as we speak. 
As Pooka quite rightly mentions, it was a slaughter. The media used the word "cull" I suspect to somehow soften the barbarism....similar to how the ^%$^&^% who shot them seemed to be portrayed as some kind of hapless victim with no choice but to follow orders....turns out he was the general manager or similar....and everyone seems to be passing the buck on how the slaughter happened and who ordered it.

It was just on Global News (again calling it a cull) that the guy has been receiving death threats...

My friend's husband works for the SPCA and is currently in the north of Alberta investigating another sled dog cruelty case.
Ya know, there's societies and rescue associations and all kinds of media that can help rehome these dogs when they're retired, it doesn't take much effort....**** Edmonton Humane Society (and others I'm sure) helped rehome animals after Hurricane Katrina...it's not rocket science and it certainly doesn't require what this man did.

I just don't understand why so much cruelty goes on in society against animals and even other people. I do not subscirbe to the - "oh well they're only animals and essentially disposable assets when business is slow" - ok well all companies downsize their employees when times are hard. How long is it until we stop having retirement parties or letting people go and just take them down a back alley and shooting them instead? Not acceptable for humans....not acceptable for animals either.

Oh I am ticked....in case you hadn't noticed :x :evil:


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd like to punch this guy! I'd cull his face with my fist. 

off topic not: My little brother had a job(worked for the dog catcher) once were had to kill puppies & kitties (he hated it) it was for community service, so it was that or meet "Bubba". Our local animal control is super under funded Malden ain't got a pound to keep animalls in. if a dog with out tags is cought here it gets put to sleep automatically. It sucks.


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

That's truly horrible.


----------



## britpeters (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow... he collected unemployment for PTSD!!!! "But they forced me to kill 100 dogs, wahhhhh!!!" I can't believe the nerve of people .


----------

